# Hard Candy



## Nicala (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello lovely Specktralites!
Post your Hard Candy (@ Walmart) swatches here!

Sheer Envy (face) Primer:












Nobody's Perfect Concealer Palette - Fair Palette:
















So Baked Bronzer - 132 Heat Wave:











Blush Crush Baked Blush - 128 Bombshell:


----------



## Nicala (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Hard Candy Swatches*


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Hard Candy Swatches*

Hard Candy Sparkling Lipgloss in Caramel

I think it's discontinued, but I'm sure you can get it online somewhere (you can get it at Makeup Direct.com). It's really pretty!































A full review is available on my blogger.


----------



## Candee Sparks (May 11, 2010)

Backstage Pass kal-eye-descope






Ab Fab kal-eye-descope






Living Doll Blush






Star and Celestine shadow sticks






Night Out Painted Lady lipstick

*Note*: The two kal-eye-descope duos are applied wet mainly because out of all the times I've used them, they are far superior being used as a base. Most of you would be more interested in using them wet anyways.


----------



## Candee Sparks (May 19, 2010)

Hard Candy Meteor-eyes in Supernova and Space Cadet.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 9, 2011)

Hard Candy Fox in a Box "Hot Flash" Review

  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 15, 2012)

Blush Crush Baked Blush in "Honeymoon" - Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 5, 2014)

So Baked Contouring Trio in 3rd Wheel


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2014)

Blush Crush Baked Blush In Pin Up


----------

